# New here, questions!



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry, wrong place.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Did you mean to post to the thread on Cannabis Mamas and MJ lovers? You can join the conversation by typing a message in the "Reply" box at the bottom of the page. It looks like you started an entirely new thread instead.


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks. Woopsie!


----------

